# Is it just me or are XNTJs much more frugal than XNTPs?



## amnorvend (May 16, 2010)

I don't know if it's related to me being an INTP, but if there's one thing I'm good at, it's spending money. 

Anecdotally speaking, NTJs seem to be much more frugal than I am. Am I the only one to notice this?


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I am pretty frugal. But really it's because I hate my space cluttered up with useless crap


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I would jsut say J's are more frugal than P's. Everyone in my family is frugal with money, except me. They are all J's, I'm a P. I spend most of my money keeping my car money, and the extra I spend on food. Because I'm lazy and don't like to cook for myself XD


----------



## RainetheWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

I plan a lot before I buy something, I usually try to calculate the exact amount that I would need, so I wouldn't have to go through the trouble of doing it at the last minute. I also try to know what I am going to get before I go into the store so I wouldn't waste my money on something else.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, ENTJ's and INTJ's are much better with money than ENTP's and INTP's in general. Ne users in general suck with money in my experience.


----------



## propensity (May 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yes, ENTJ's and INTJ's are much better with money than ENTP's and INTP's in general. *Ne users in general suck with money in my experience.*


Curious. I wonder why?


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

NTJ are more frugal than pretty much anyone. It's practically the recipe for frugal.


----------



## HeadInClouds84 (Apr 17, 2010)

I definitely think that ENTJ's are more frugal with their money than ENTPs. I dated an ENTJ boyfriend and he was very careful with his money. I am now dating an ENTP and he has no problem spending money at all. He'll go out and pay a lot of money for the things he could get much cheaper. He says if he's going to get something he's going "go all out", whereas my ENTJ boyfriend was the complete opposite. If he was going to do something it would be the cheapest way possible.


----------



## amnorvend (May 16, 2010)

propensity said:


> Curious. I wonder why?


If that's true, then it's probably more about P than Ne. Artisans (also P) don't exactly have a reputation for being thrifty.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

I know there are a couple ENTJs like myself that are not very good with money. I have a feeling when I graduate and actually HAVE more money to spend I would be cautious about what I buy, and definitely have a savings account. 

As of right now I cant really save anything because I make very little money as it is working at my school, so when I have it, I need to spend it on basic living necessities like bills, rent, groceries, college text books, etc.

Two close NTP friends of mine are extremely good with money. In fact one of them bought me dinner and drinks last night XD
I think its more of thing of how much money you have.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I try to be frugal most of the time, though I have more difficulty with organizing a menu and budget.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm friggin Ebenezer Scrooge, yo! I hate departing with my loot!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I try to plan what I buy, but I usually end up buying more than what I planned on buying. . .


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Difference between frugal and cheap:
Frugal = reusing your teabag
Cheap = making your guest use a used teabag


----------



## Icotic (Jul 5, 2010)

Spending money is something I'm very good at, unfortunately.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

This question was asked on another personality type forum I go to and basically all the INTJs said they were good at managing money and most ENTP/INTP said they had an harder time doing so.

Myself I only buy things that I really need. Accumulating good keeps you away from putting your money to better use. Basically to me spending is shutting down spending/investing opportunities ahead.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pretty frugal when shopping for myself, but I *love* to spend money on other people. Gifts, dinner, whatever, the purpose of wealth is to shower it upon the good things in life: one's friends and family. I mean, I just lent a friend a couple hundred bucks to buy a dragon . . .


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it has to do with the fact that xNTPs generally dislike dealing with practical things and planning around them - saving money, keeping track of your spending, keeping a tight schedule for chores, etc... I absolutely HATE receipts but many J's I know keep them for record.
Also Ne is a very impetuous and pleasure-seekign function and makes us snap into financial decisions that may be foolish in retrospect.


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm pretty frugal out of necessity -- I always ask myself if I really NEED something before I buy it (usually the answer is no), but I also have a tendency to be impulsive and I LOVE to spend money for social activities (going out to eat, drinks, etc.) so that tends to be my downfall. However, because I know that's my weakness, I just compromise in other areas. Buy clothes at thrift stores, rack up a $30 bar tab. Sometimes I'm really good about spending money and planning (my bills are always paid on time and in full) and other times I ignore it and forget to check my bank balance.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

HeadInClouds84 said:


> I definitely think that ENTJ's are more frugal with their money than ENTPs. I dated an ENTJ boyfriend and he was very careful with his money. I am now dating an ENTP and he has no problem spending money at all. He'll go out and pay a lot of money for the things he could get much cheaper. He says if he's going to get something he's going "go all out", whereas my ENTJ boyfriend was the complete opposite. If he was going to do something it would be the cheapest way possible.


I can understand going all out as long as it means that you don't have to buy that product again for a long while because the old one still lasts. I might but a pair of jeans/boots for twice what my friends pay, but mine will last over two times longer because they are better quality. All my friends gasp at how much i spend, but i buy things a lot less frequently than them and the quality shows.

Like the Vimes theory of Boots. I may spend £50 on a pair of boots, but they last me for years (I have a pair of my Mums boots and she has a similar way of buying to me, and her boots are over 20 years old and still going fine), whilst my friends spend £10 on a pair of boots and they wear out/get trashed after just over a year. And that means i have money in my pocket to spend on my few vices, i do go all out on sushi, alcohol and music. And i go all out on gifts for family because i hate the feeling like i've half-arsed a gift, i like to know it's something they'll love and damn the cost.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

For years I was terribly frugal, living off somewhere around $20/week for groceries (though I would sometimes spend grocery money on used books and then not eat). It sucked. I am pretty sure I was malnourished.

I finally got money of my own I could spend, and it has been sort of reckless recently. I actually can afford to buy meat and frivolous things and clothes that aren't at least five years old!

I've let the impulses reign for a little while, especially with stress, but I shall bring it all under control soon.

I am more frugal than most of the Ps I know, but I am sure some are probably okay at it. I have known some INTPs who were pretty decent at saving because they were lazy and didn't feel like going out to buy things...but with online ordering now...it screwed me over too: now buying things needn't involve talking to people, I do so much more of it!


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Ne users in general suck with money in my experience.


That's strange. I find that my Ne always jerks me around when I try and spend money on anything.

I was at the book store the other day, because I decided I'd spend some hard-earned cash on a new book to read. I couldn't bring myself to buy anything because I couldn't decide between all the possibilities Ne was feeding me.

"Oh, _God Made the Integers_. That looks like a good one. But then there's _The Selfish Gene_ and I have been wanting to learn more about evolutionary biology. I'll just take these two and try and decide between them-oooooh lookie! The complete works of Edgar Allen Poe..." This went on for twenty minutes before I gave up.

Perhaps what you describe is more of a problem with Ne doms? I find that I need surprisingly little to make myself happy.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

this calls for an experiment! someone should distribute a bunch of money to XNTJs and XNTPs, who then spend it as they see fit and periodically report back with all the details of what they've done. I volunteer to be an INTP who receives money. for the sake of science!

:wink:


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

pie said:


> this calls for an experiment! someone should distribute a bunch of money to XNTJs and XNTPs, who then spend it as they see fit and periodically report back with all the details of what they've done. I volunteer to be an INTP who receives money. for the sake of science!
> 
> :wink:


There's nobody on this sub-forum stupid enough to believe that.

...

Please tell me there's nobody on this sub-forum stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## Queen of Refuse (Aug 5, 2011)

I am frugal because I don't think of things in the moment. I'm always thinking of what I want and what could be, so I tend to save up and have thousands of dollars on me to spend eventually on something big. Everyone calls me cheap. I just let them know that just because they lack self control or don't think of possible things they want doesn't mean I'm cheap.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, can't say I'm particularly frugal, I am fiscally responsible though. I don't pay attention to how much I spend on what. I do make a habit of paying bills first, putting a little aside in savings accounts (which I count as more bills), accounting for gas and groceries then if I have anything left I blow it on whatever (I tend to be generous and share the wealth at this point as well). Funny thing is my ISFJ wife is completely opposite. She's frugal, always shopping for the best deal she can find, but has absolutely no fiscal responsibility. She's so worried about getting good deals on things that she blows all the money before 1/2 the bills are paid. When you call her on it she gets upset and then she wonders why I hide money from her. Moral of the story is that judgers are more frugal than perceivers, but that doesn't make them more fiscally responsible or better with money in any way.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry to go against the grain, but I'm the most frugal person I know. My ESFP brother is the one who throws money around on branded clothing and shouts his friends meals now and then. 

But I don't care about budgeting (because I don't need it) and all that bank/investment/financial/money-savvy stuff (because I'm not interested). I don't have a problem saving...though sometimes when I see really nice desserts, my heart _aches_. *sigh*
I frequent bookdepository.com and will buy Nintendo games once in a blue moon. Aside from all that, weekly train tickets are my biggest purchases. 
Actually, my parents encourage me to spend money which is apparently synonymous with "go out more" and "enjoy life".


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm frugal out of necessity at the moment, but it's not a habit of mine to spend wastefully. I make a lot of tiny, incidental purchases (besides the necessities) and maaaybe two notable ones a year. I tend to research products obsessively so I know precisely what I'm getting for my money and approximately how long it'll last.

My INTP partner considers himself frugal, and is definitely is in some aspects, but not others. If there's a shiny thing he wants, he'll buy it without reviewing all his options or any real regard for cost. We shall always have separate bank accounts.

My INTP best friend never seems to have any money, no matter how much she works. There is no accounting for what all she spends it on and I feel as if she's using it in place of toilet paper.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm very frugal, but that doesn't mean I cut expenses to the point of eating unhealthly, or making an expensive purchase i've been saving up for. It just means 99% of 'distractions' are ignored once I have my priorities.

When I moved into housing accommodation (I commuted from home before) for my university, the first thing I did was walk up and down the highstreet shops to find where the deals where and contrasted the prices, so I wouldn't have to go searching again. Joined up with some 1st year students and took responsibility for 2 shared meals a week (Meat, Carbs, Veg and Pudding) usually for $3 ($4 for Roast dinners etc) per head.

Results
Good social company, cheap healthy food, break-even pricing and a self-taught cook


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I like to spend money. I spend a lot of money. I can be frugal when I need to. 

I buy my _want_ items by the cost and divide it by how many times I will have use for it. 

I buy expensive stuff only because they've proven to last longer. I pick timeless pieces that can be worn casually and formally. 
I'm the type of person that can eat the same thing for a month straight and even go with 1 meal a day (I know, I keep energy bars around so I don't mess my system up too much). I've basically nailed down my shopping list to come out to $50 for 2 weeks picking food with the most fiber and protein.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Since the two weeks I've been at college, I've spent +$200 in books.

I've bought at least (wait lemme go count) I mean exactly 12 books.

I'm an impulse buyer when it comes to these things >>;


----------



## Mange Mareng (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I'm neither frugal nor very careless with money, it varies. I don't spend much money on food or a car or clothes (at least not anymore..), and I download all my music, so the only things I spend a lot of money on are books (I buy a lot of books every week) and travels.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I don't think being frugal has anything to do with type.


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm way too frugal. I always talk myself out of buying things because I'm so afraid of losing money, even if those things are important. I don't do much with my money. It just sits around protected so that nobody can take it. Sometimes I buy myself a pizza or a magazine. I spend the most on gifts for others. My parents buy most things for me, but even then, I'm pretty frugal because I don't want them to waste money on me. This isn't much of an issue now, but I can see it becoming an issue in the future.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The J's tend to be detail-oriented about real world tasks, so it only follows that budgeting and spending would be more exacting for them. 

I would dispute one thing, however. ENTJ's, who are usually in more prominent social and career positions in my experience (typically leadership positions), often like to have their status symbols (such as nice cars) as ways of IMHO reinforcing their status which is a huge part of their identity. They will at least spend money on those sorts of things.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Chrysantheist said:


> I'm pretty frugal out of necessity -- I always ask myself if I really NEED something before I buy it (usually the answer is no), but I also have a tendency to be impulsive and I LOVE to spend money for social activities (going out to eat, drinks, etc.) so that tends to be my downfall. However, because I know that's my weakness, I just compromise in other areas. Buy clothes at thrift stores, rack up a $30 bar tab. Sometimes I'm really good about spending money and planning (my bills are always paid on time and in full) and other times I ignore it and forget to check my bank balance.


I can relate to this post, whether it's due to being borderline P/J, chemical imbalances, stressful circumstances, or something else entirely. Most likely a lack of discipline and not truly knowing the value of money combined with being young and more adventurous. Though, even when I do engage in reckless spending, I'm already making plans on the effects and how to compromise in other areas because of. The last sentence in your post also fits me to a 't'.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I have noticed this. My brother (INTJ) is an extreme tightwad.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not much of an impulse buyer. It is hard to just buy something on a whim that I hadn't planned on getting. I try to go through a logical process to decide on what to buy.

1) Can I get it cheaper elsewhere? (usually leads to online research)
2) Is it worth the price they are asking? Do I like it THAT much? 
3) How much use will I get out of it? Does it have a good use?
4) If I put it down and come back a week later, will I still want it? 

Maybe the word is shrewd?


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

<----ISTJs are over there if you are looking for lessons in frugality.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Time is money. Sometimes bargain-hunting/doing-without can be more expensive (monetary [poor quality induced rebuys], time, and opportunity costs) in the long run than simply paying a marginal amount extra.

I save, invest, and have awesome credit, but I'll quickly spend my disposable income, usually on food, books, etc. Necessities/financial planning fiirst...then I can piss away the remainder if I want to. Worst consequence will be living on oatmeal/torrents until a client pays the next installment.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> I don't think being frugal has anything to do with type.


I am either INTP or ENTP and I am quite frugal. I do have a problem with impulse spending for instance when I go out I have to hide my debit card at home so I don't get out £50 or something but other than that I don't like to waste money. I hate bank machines that charge. Why should I give them money when I can go to another machine and get out money for FREE?

I do have a xxxJ father and he is strategic with his money.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Te as dominant or auxiliary functions value external measurements for judgement (decision making) that usually gets reduced to some form of "efficiency" of resources. This can be otherwise stated as frugality.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> I am either INTP or ENTP and I am quite frugal. I do have a problem with impulse spending for instance when I go out I have to hide my debit card at home so I don't get out £50 or something but other than that I don't like to waste money. I hate bank machines that charge. Why should I give them money when I can go to another machine and get out money for FREE?
> 
> I do have a xxxJ father and he is *strategic *with his money.


Maybe that's the difference. I'm not strategic with money nor do I have any great plans to make it grow. I just save.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

amnorvend said:


> I don't know if it's related to me being an INTP, but if there's one thing I'm good at, it's spending money.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, NTJs seem to be much more frugal than I am. Am I the only one to notice this?


I spent $750.00 on a watch to celebrate getting my $1,200.00 tax return last year...does that answer your question?


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

I would say that being frugal isn't P vs J, but dominant vs non-dominant thinking. I'm pretty strict with my money usage.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a financial snapshot in my head for every month. Kind of like how mint.com budgets money for you, but mine is far more useful. I then project budget and money saved for about a year out. Once savings has grown to a certain level (preserving a cushion and skimming the top out), I look into my options - paying down debt, investing, etc. It all depends on interest rates.

Speaking of which, I'm very good at determining which course of financial action I should take - managing credit cards, financing cars, purchases, etc, saving.

Probably why I get crap in the mail about the Visa Black card every other month. Too bad I'm too financially savy to realize I don't want it. Amex Preferred is my card of choice ($75/annual fee but %6 back on groceries, %3 on gas and department stores, and %1 on everything else).

With that said, I'm not really frugal... for example, I spend hundreds of dollars going out to eat each month... I just know how to manage my money.


----------

